# Schwinn Excelsior Frame?



## klunker (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello, new to this form, usually a lightweight bike guy, but always admired these older bikes, am going to start by assembling a 'Klunker', then will eventually get a nicer original tank bike.

Can you help id this frame out of interest?  Is it a prewar Schwinn?  Excelsior?  Ser no on Bottom Bracket is Y03897, curved downtube, and rear-facing rear dropouts.

Many thanks, great site, good people.

"Better people thru Bikes!"

http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Klunker/


----------



## B607 (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks like a pre-war B Model Schwinn frame to me.  The fork is a braced truss and also looks Schwinn but I think the right tube is bent about 2/3's of the way down.  Those things are usually damaged somehow.   The crank and chain ring are not pre-war and not original to bike.  Can't tell about the pedals.   B607


----------



## klunker (Oct 23, 2008)

*Schwinn Excelsior Frame*



B607 said:


> It looks like a pre-war B Model Schwinn frame to me.  The fork is a braced truss and also looks Schwinn but I think the right tube is bent about 2/3's of the way down.  Those things are usually damaged somehow.   The crank and chain ring are not pre-war and not original to bike.  Can't tell about the pedals.   B607




Hey thanks B607, good observation on the forks, I am getting it shipped so I don't have it in hand yet.  Not too concerned about the forks, as I can use something else in building the klunker, it will have 'modern' Aria drum brake hubs, I'll find another fork if I need to.  Like the braced truss though, would look cool with truss rods put back on.....and crank was going to be replaced anyways...thanks again

Anyone else have a frame like this they want to sell, let me know thanks , something suitable for a klunker build....


----------

